# Poems



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Tribute To A Best Friend
Sunlight streams through window pane
unto a spot on the floor....
then I remember,
it's where you used to lie,
but now you are no more.
Our feet walk down a hall of carpet,
and muted echoes sound....
then I remember,
It's where your paws would joyously abound.
A voice is heard along the road, 
and up beyond the hill,
then I remember it can't be yours....
your golden voice is still.
But I'll take that vacant spot of floor
and empty muted hall
and lay them with the absent voice
and unused dish along the wall.
I'll wrap these treasured memorials
in a blanket of my love
and keep them for my best friend
until we meet above.

_Author Unknown_












The Creation
When God had made the earth and sky
the flowers and the trees,
He then made all the animals 
the fish, the birds and bees.

And when at last He'd finished
not one was quite the same.
He said, "I'll walk this world of mine 
and give each one a name."

And so He traveled far and wide 
and everywhere He went,
a little creature followed Him
until it's strength was spent.

When all were named upon the earth
and in the sky and sea,
the little creature said, "Dear Lord,
there's not one left for me."

Kindly the Father said to him,
"I've left you to the end.
I've turned my own name back to front
and called you dog, My friend."

_Author Unknown_

"In the Candle's Glow"
Warm light coming from far below, 
Twinkling, sparkling is the candle's glow. 
All is well up on the ridge, 
The place we know as Rainbow Bridge.
Furbabies sleeping in heaven's light, 
Tended by candles in the night. 
Peaceful dreams be theirs to keep, 
As they slumber in this night so deep.
Hearts on earth that miss them so, 
Take comfort in the candle's glow. 
Watching for them in skies above, 
Bound eternally by a cord of love.

_Laura Hickman_


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

As I am reading these beautiful poems with tears streaming down my face, we can all feel the love of a pet that has passed away. Thanks for the precious poems.
Sylvia & the Girls! :hug:


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, Caniche for starting this thread. Here are two favorites of mine by Elizabeth Barrett Browning:



Flush or Faunus
Elizabeth Barrett Browning

You see this dog. It was but yesterday
I mused, forgetful of his presence here,
Till thought on thought drew downward tear on tear;
When from the pillow, where wet-cheeked I lay,
A head as hairy as Faunus, thrust its way
Right sudden against my face,—two golden-clear
Large eyes astonished mine,—a drooping ear
Did flap me on either cheek, to dry the spray!
I started first, as some Arcadian
Amazed by goatly god in twilight grove:
But as my bearded vision closelier ran
My tears off, I knew Flush, and rose above
Surprise and sadness; thanking the true Pan,
Who, by low creatures, leads to heights of love.




To Flush, My Dog

Loving friend, the gift of one, 
Who, her own true faith, hath run,
 Through thy lower nature; 
Be my benediction said 
With my hand upon thy head, 
Gentle fellow-creature!

Like a lady’s ringlets brown, 
Flow thy silken ears adown 
Either side demurely, 
Of thy silver-suited breast 
Shining out from all the rest 
Of thy body purely.

Darkly brown thy body is,
 Till the sunshine, striking this,
 Alchemize its dulness, — 
When the sleek curls manifold 
Flash all over into gold, 
With a burnished fulness.

Underneath my stroking hand, 
Startled eyes of hazel bland 
Kindling, growing larger, — 
Up thou leapest with a spring, 
Full of prank and curvetting, 
Leaping like a charger.

Leap! thy broad tail waves a light; 
Leap! thy slender feet are bright, 
Canopied in fringes. 
Leap — those tasselled ears of thine 
Flicker strangely, fair and fine, 
Down their golden inches

Yet, my pretty sportive friend,
 Little is ’t to such an end 
That I praise thy rareness! 
Other dogs may be thy peers 
Haply in these drooping ears, 
And this glossy fairness.

But of thee it shall be said, 
This dog watched beside a bed 
Day and night unweary, — 
Watched within a curtained room, 
Where no sunbeam brake the gloom 
Round the sick and dreary.

Roses, gathered for a vase, 
In that chamber died apace, 
Beam and breeze resigning — 
This dog only, waited on, 
Knowing that when light is gone,
 Love remains for shining.

Other dogs in thymy dew 
Tracked the hares and followed through 
Sunny moor or meadow — 
This dog only, crept and crept 
Next a languid cheek that slept, 
Sharing in the shadow.

Other dogs of loyal cheer 
Bounded at the whistle clear,
 Up the woodside hieing — 
This dog only, watched in reach
 Of a faintly uttered speech, 
Or a louder sighing.

And if one or two quick tears
 Dropped upon his glossy ears, 
Or a sigh came double, — 
Up he sprang in eager haste,
 Fawning, fondling, breathing fast, 
In a tender trouble.

And this dog was satisfied, 
If a pale thin hand would glide,
 Down his dewlaps sloping, — 
Which he pushed his nose within, 
After, — platforming his chin 
On the palm left open.

This dog, if a friendly voice 
Call him now to blyther choice 
Than such chamber-keeping, 
“Come out!” praying from the door, —
 Presseth backward as before,
 Up against me leaping.

Therefore to this dog will I, 
Tenderly not scornfully, 
Render praise and favour! 
With my hand upon his head, 
Is my benediction said 
Therefore, and for ever.

And because he loves me so, 
Better than his kind will do 
Often, man or woman, 
Give I back more love again
 Than dogs often take of men, — 
Leaning from my Human.

Blessings on thee, dog of mine, 
Pretty collars make thee fine, 
Sugared milk make fat thee!
 Pleasures wag on in thy tail —
 Hands of gentle motion fail 
Nevermore, to pat thee!

Downy pillow take thy head,
 Silken coverlid bestead, 
Sunshine help thy sleeping! 
No fly’s buzzing wake thee up — 
No man break thy purple cup, 
Set for drinking deep in.

Whiskered cats arointed flee —
 Sturdy stoppers keep from thee 
Cologne distillations; 
Nuts lie in thy path for stones, 
And thy feast-day macaroons 
Turn to daily rations!

Mock I thee, in wishing weal ? — 
Tears are in my eyes to feel 
Thou art made so straightly, 
Blessing needs must straighten too, —
 Little canst thou joy or do, 
Thou who lovest greatly.

Yet be blessed to the height 
Of all good and all delight 
Pervious to thy nature, — 
Only loved beyond that line, 
With a love that answers thine, 
Loving fellow-creature!

Elizabeth Barrett Browning (1806-1861)


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I love these and hope others will add to them. I've also seen these:

"Have you a dog in heaven, Lord? 
Is there room for just one more?
Cause my little dog 
died today
and will be waiting
at your door."


"Pawprints Left by You




You no longer greet me,

As I walk through the door.

You're not there to make me smile,

To make me laugh any more.

Life seems quiet without you,

You were far more than a pet.

You were a family member, a friend,

A loving soul I'll never forget.

It will take time to heal-

For the silence to go away.

I still listen for you,

And miss you every day.

You were such a great companion,

Constant, loyal and true.

My heart will always wear,

The pawprints left by you. "




""The Best Place to Bury a Dog" 
By Ben Hur Lampman from the Portland Oregonian Sept. 11th 1925

There is one best place to bury a dog.
If you bury him in this spot, 
He will come to you when you call -
Come to you over the grim, dim frontier of death, 
And down the well-remembered path and to your side again.

And though you call a dozen living dogs to heel, 
They shall not growl at him, nor resent his coming, 
For he belongs there. 

People may scoff at you, 
Who see no lightest blade of grass bent by his footfall,
Who hear no whimper, people who may never really have had a dog.
Smile at them for you shall know something that is hidden from them, 
And which is well worth the knowing.

"The one best place to bury a good dog is in the heart of his master.""




"To My Beloved Master author unknown

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.
I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."
I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me.
I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.
I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
I want to reassure you, that I'm not lying there.
I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "It's me."
You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.
It's possible for me to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew ... 
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning and say
"Goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."
And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.
I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out ... then come home to be with me. "






"My Gift To Jesus-a dog by Jane L. Sears

I wish that someone had given little Jesus a dog
as loyal as mine
to sleep by His manger and gaze in His eyes
and adore Him for being divine.

As Our Lord grew to manhood, His own faithful dog
would have followed Him all through the day
while he preached to the crowds and made the sick well
and knelt in the Garden to pray.

It is sad to remember that Christ went away
to face death alone and apart,
with no tender dog following close behind
to comfort its Master's heart.

And when Jesus rose on that Easter morn,
how happy He would have been
as His dog kissed
His hand and barked its delight
for the One who died for all men!

Well, the Lord has a dog now; I just sent him mine,
the old pal so dear to me.
And I smile through the tears on this first day alone,
knowing they're in eternity."






"Ten Commandments for a Responsible Dog Owner Author unknown

1. My life is likely to last 10 to 15 years. Any separation from you will be very painful.
2. Give me time to understand what you want of me. 
3. Place your trust in me -- it is crucial for my well-being. 
4. Don't be angry with me for long, and don't lock me up as punishment. You have your work,your friends, your entertainment. I have only you. 
5. Talk to me. Even if I don't understand your words, I understand you voice when it's speaking to me. 
6. Be aware that however you treat me, I'll never forget it. 
7. Before you hit me, remember that I have teeth that could easily crush the bones in your hand,but I choose not to bite you. 
8. Before you scold me for being lazy or uncooperative, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I'm not getting the right food, I've been out in the sun too long, or my heart may be getting old and weak. 
9. Take care of me when I get old. You, too, will grow old. 
10. Go with me on difficult journeys. Never say "I can't bear to watch it" or "Let it happen in my absence." Everything is easier for me if you are there. Remember, I love you."

((number 10 breaks my heart every time I read it))




"She came into your life one day,
So beautiful and smart,
A dear and sweet companion,
You loved her from the start.

And though you knew the time would come,
When you would have to part,
She'll never be forgotten.
She left paw prints on your heart."


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

A Pet's Peace

I have left you now
but please don't be sad
you gave me all the love you had.
You did so much for me in my time here
and I'll always hold those precious times near.
I know someday you'll find love again
and into your life will come a new friend.
Your heart will heal, though you'll never forget
memories like the first time we met.
Memories are wonderful, so keep them close
and remember all the good times the most.
Up in the heaven for animals is where I'll be
and someday in the future, each other we will see.
I am at PEACE now, so please don't be sad
You gave me all the love you had.


Tracy M Johnson


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

We all know the Rainbow Bridge...... but here is a different version, which I really love too.. 

For all those poor dogs who never knew the warmth of home and a love of a human.


Rescue Rainbow Bridge. 

Unlike most days at RainBow Bridge, this day dawned cold and gray, damp as a swamp and as dismal as could be imagined. All the recent arrivals were confused and concerned. They had no idea what to think for they had never experienced a day like this before. But the animals who had spent some time waiting for their beloved people knew exactly what was happening and began to gather at the pathway leading to the Bridge to watch. They knew this was something special.

It wasn't too long before an elderly animal came into view, head hung heavy and low with tail dragging along the ground. The other animals on the pathway...the ones who had been at RainBow Bridge for a while...knew the story of this sad creature immediately. They had seen it happen far too many times.

Although it was obvious the animal's heart was leaden and he was totally overcome with emotional pain and hurt, there was no sign of injury or any illness. Unlike the pets waiting at the Bridge, this dog had not been restored to his prime. He was full of neither health nor vigor. He approached slowly and painfully, watching all the pets who were by now watching him. He knew he was out of place here. This was no resting place for him. He felt instinctively that the sooner he could cross over, the happier he would be. But alas, as he came closer to the Bridge, his way was barred by the appearance of an Angel who spoke softly to the old dog and apologized sorrowfully, telling him that he would not be able to pass. Only those animals who were with their special people could pass over the RainBow Bridge. And he had no special beloved people...not here at the Bridge nor on Earth below.

With no place else to turn, the poor elderly dog looked toward the fields before the Bridge. There, in a separate area nearby, he spotted a group of other sad-eyed animals like himself...elderly and infirm. Unlike the pets waiting for their special people, these animals weren't playing, but simply lying on the green grass, forlornly and miserably staring out at the pathway leading to the Bridge. The recent arrival knew he had no choice but to join them. And so, he took his place among them, just watching the pathway and waiting.

One of the newest arrivals at the Bridge, who was waiting for his special people, could not understand what he had just witnessed and asked one of the pets who had been there for some time to explain it to him.

"That poor dog was a rescue, sent to the pound when his owner grew tired of him. They way you see him now, with graying fur and sad, cloudy eyes, was exactly the way he was when he was put into the kennels. He never, ever made it out and passed on only with the love and comfort that the kennel workers could give him as he left his miserable and unloved existence on Earth for good. Because he had no family or special person to give his love, he has nobody to escort him across the Bridge."

The first animal thought about this for a minute and then asked, "So what will happen now?"

As he was about to receive his answer, the clouds suddenly parted and the all-invasive gloom lifted. Coming toward the Bridge could be seen a single figure...a person who, on Earth, had seemed quite ordinary...a person who, just like the elderly dog, had just left Earth forever. This figure turned toward a group of the sad animals and extended outstretched palms. The sweetest sounds they had ever heard echoed gently above them and all were bathed in a pure and golden light. Instantly, each was young and healthy again, just as they had been in the prime of life.

From within the gathering of pets waiting for their special people, a group of animals emerged and moved toward the pathway. As they came close to the passing figure, each bowed low and each received a tender pat on the head or a scratch behind the ears. Their eyes grew even brighter as the figure softly murmured each name. Then, the newly-restored pets fell into line behind the figure and quietly followed this person to the Bridge, where they all crossed together.

The recent arrival who had been watching, was amazed. "What happened?"

"That was a rescuer," came the answer. "That person spent a lifetime trying to help pets of all kinds. The ones you saw bowing in respect were those who found new homes because of such unselfish work. They will cross when their families arrive. Those you saw restored were ones who never found homes. When a rescuer arrives, they are permitted to perform one, final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort those poor pets that couldn't place on Earth across the Rainbow Bridge. You see, all animals are special to them...just as they are special to all animals."

"I think I like rescuers," said the recent arrival.

"So does God," was the reply.

--Author Unknown--​


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

These are all too sweet! I think I'll be dreaming of my past pets tonight! : ) I wrote this song for my kitty after she passed from cancer.

"Fly"

Is there a place you can rest your weary bones?
Then go.
Lie in the grass of a summer warm and breezy,
Breathe easy.

There is no pain I would have you bear.
I'll stay here and try to understand.
Your little feet cannot take you there,
But, baby, your wings can!

Fly,
So high,
Bye-bye.
Fly,
Don't cry.
Just, bye-bye,
Baby, fly!

Don't be afraid now to leave this world behind you,
I'll find you.
Another day when we strike out on forever
Together.

No trials there to disturb your peace.
No other obstacles in your path.
A place that's free from all fear and grief,
You've made it there at last!

Fly,
So high,
Bye-bye.
Fly,
Don't cry.
Just, bye-bye,
Baby, fly away now,
You don't have to stay now,
It's okay
To be on your way.
Just let it be now,
Baby, you're free now
To finally fly,
So high,
Bye-bye.
Fly,
Don't cry.
Just, bye-bye,
Baby, fly!

Okay, now I'm crying! Even if I'm sad to be without her, it's still nice to remember her. :') This is a lovely thread!


----------

